# How do i get a chartering license?



## dusiezoone (May 24, 2011)

So i could become a charter captain?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Two requirements:
1. USCG masters license 
2. enough in-boat experience that people would be be willing to hire you


----------



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

Make more posts, one is not enough.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Doing an internet search would answer your question rather quickly.
You need 360 days in command of a vessel within the last 5 years and a "6-pack" license which you can get at any of the numerous schools that give the CG master classes.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

*school not required*

If you have the 360 days you can buy a book and study for the test. School is not required, it's just one way to get the information. What you have to do is document the days by year and vessel, and pass the test.


----------



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

For the 360 days, what actually qualifies. Does the boat need a motor? Does sailing a sunfish or Lase ciunt?

rjc


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

My license is Western Rivers. Out there even a 14 foot john boat counted, but I can't address ocean or sailing vessel requirements.
A day is 8 hours on the water in one calendar day.


----------



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmm, I have now heard 4hrs, 6 hrs, now 8hrs as a day. Are u sure about the 8?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Electronic Code of Federal Regulations:

USCG National Maritime Center

The 1st link is the CFR 46 definition of a DAY....For vessels under 100 tons you may request the CG to approve 4 hours. But, generally a day is considered 8 hours


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

He only posted to get so his dell link, I'd say he's a spammer


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

And I slept right thru it. You're on your toes.


----------

